# Looking for one of those, Swivel Screen Laptop Tablet's for CS5/6



## EllieTheFuzzy (Dec 13, 2013)

And just light gaming to go with it, TF2 Garrys mod, Minecraft, doesn't need to be in high quality, low to medium just does, most important part is it has to have the screen to draw on, and good hardware wise

A few options i was thinking of were 

http://www.amazon.co.uk/LX389AW-HP-...1386964683&sr=8-1&keywords=hp+elitebook+2760p

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NEW-Dell-...t=UK_Computing_Laptops_EH&hash=item58a7393916

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Panasonic...t=UK_Computing_Laptops_EH&hash=item3cd74c456d

that's examples of what i want, most ideally i want a Lenovo X220T, but it's not so much rare more so it feels like it doesn't exist, or exited existence through a door (i've been listening to night vale a lot xD) 

But you do see what i am looking for

Budget 500GBP- 650GBP

has to be a i5 2nd gen (though if it's good enough i can be fine with 1st gen) at over 1.9ghz clock speed or AMD counterpart or more powerful, Has to be good quality of course, good screen and stylus for drawing, HDD or SSD is fine as long as it's over 120GB.

Used or new, condition matters most really. 

Also it'd be handy if it were UK based, UK customs and mail are a absolute nightmare to deal with as i learned last time so i'd rather not deal with the hassle.


----------



## Runefox (Dec 13, 2013)

There are plenty of 2-in-1 convertible options out there for touchscreens, though I imagine you're looking for something with pressure support. I'd have to take a look around to see what's available in that; Those are becoming something of a rarity these days.


----------



## EllieTheFuzzy (Dec 13, 2013)

Runefox said:


> There are plenty of 2-in-1 convertible options out there for touchscreens, though I imagine you're looking for something with pressure support. I'd have to take a look around to see what's available in that; Those are becoming something of a rarity these days.



Very much so :3, But i even found a fujitsu lifebook T731, search for it using amazon ebay and that, that like the X220T has seemed to exited existence too .


----------



## Lobar (Dec 13, 2013)

Runefox said:


> There are plenty of 2-in-1 convertible options out there for touchscreens, though I imagine you're looking for something with pressure support. I'd have to take a look around to see what's available in that; Those are becoming something of a rarity these days.



I hope they make a comeback, I'll likely be in the market for a high-end convertible laptop in about a year and a half.


----------



## EllieTheFuzzy (Dec 13, 2013)

I noticed some brand new ones and gosh they are expensive , something i ideally Super wanted (X230T) Was like 1000 plus, 
I was seriously hoping too to find something with a AMD APU (A6 A8 and so on) but those really do seem to not exist , i'd have grabbed a A6/A8 In a heartbeat, 

Oh if it's not too bad to mention, if i used linux mint for drawing programs too. does it have an advantage over Windows 7 in them? I'm going to dual boot it anyway, gave Linux mint a try after a horrid experience with Ubuntu and it was a whole much better OS, and would happily install it in any computer i get from now on, lovely OS.


----------



## Runefox (Dec 13, 2013)

Most laptops like that unfortunately do run $1k+. The process of fitting a display with pressure-sensitive touch is more expensive than a standard touchscreen is. The Jot Touch is one way around that, but unfortunately it's only really compatible as a pressure-sensitive stylus for the iPad, and only works as a standard stylus for other devices.


----------



## EllieTheFuzzy (Dec 13, 2013)

Hmm , How about the options then i posted up  if they are the only possibilities, The dell I really really like most, only thing that is making me not go for it is i'm concerned with it being a Dell?, how will the quality be?


----------



## Lobar (Dec 13, 2013)

Inspirons are crap, XPS's are decent but spendy.

The X220 has a successor called the X230T, look into one of those? nm you saw it already

I don't think you're going to find what you're looking for in your budget.


----------



## EllieTheFuzzy (Dec 13, 2013)

How about the Panasonic Toughbook then? :0


----------



## Lobar (Dec 13, 2013)

Kazadoo said:


> How about the Panasonic Toughbook then? :0



Can you even find a touch-enabled toughbook that's affordable?  I see refurbished C2s going for more than brand-new X230Ts.


----------



## EllieTheFuzzy (Dec 14, 2013)

Lobar said:


> Can you even find a touch-enabled toughbook that's affordable?  I see refurbished C2s going for more than brand-new X230Ts.



Pretty sure i found a few kicking around for a decent price, Will have to reseach more

How about HP elitebook tablets? like 2760p 2740p and such.


----------



## Lobar (Dec 14, 2013)

Kazadoo said:


> Pretty sure i found a few kicking around for a decent price, Will have to reseach more
> 
> How about HP elitebook tablets? like 2760p 2740p and such.



I'm not actually that familiar with those, but I wouldn't hope for too much from HP.

Really, all I've seen recommended for convertible laptops outside Lenovo right now is Dell's XPS.  Laptop hinges have long been a failure point for cheap laptops, and I'd be doubly worried going cheap on a convertible.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 14, 2013)

Depends if you're going for NTrig, or Wacom tech. Wacom is about 256 levels, though they have pushed some models with 512, and I know people were able to get up to 1024 on tablets like the Surface pro (Surface Pro 2 has it bundled now).


----------



## EllieTheFuzzy (Dec 14, 2013)

Lobar said:


> I'm not actually that familiar with those, but I wouldn't hope for too much from HP.
> 
> Really, all I've seen recommended for convertible laptops outside Lenovo right now is Dell's XPS.  Laptop hinges have long been a failure point for cheap laptops, and I'd be doubly worried going cheap on a convertible.



Hmmm  Yeah this search is proving pretty trickier, I mean i don't mind taking a chance as i have owned Dell and HP in the past and both were great but that was their desktops, Another option i forgot to mention

Toshiba portege? even if it's not in recomended i hope it's not in the "DO NOT" list


oooh yeah

The ones like the HP and that have a wacom one yeah


----------



## EllieTheFuzzy (Dec 21, 2013)

!!!!!! SORRY FOR BUMPING D:

BUT I FOUND ONE! 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/370967007628

Totally should?


----------



## amckwolf (Dec 22, 2013)

I'd save your cash and go for a Surface Pro 2. Excelent powerhouse machines with Wacom tech built in. Not quite the swivel convertable, but a good system none the less.


----------

